# AMD FX-9590 Pre-order Pricing Sticks, Starts At US $878



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2013)

FX-9590, AMD's FX "Vishera" based limited edition processor targeting overclockers, which also stakes claim to being the first commercially-available CPU with 5.00 GHz clock speed, is available with certain retailers. The final pricing of the chip is no different from its pre-order pricing. PC Connection has the chip listed under "Call for Availability," it's priced at a staggering $964.71 a piece. Next up, is eCost, where it's priced at $878.99. AntaresPro has the chip priced at $910.99. FX-9590 is an eight-core processor in the AM3+ package, with CPU clock speeds of 5.00 GHz, 16 MB of total cache (L2 + L3), and a staggering 220W rated TDP.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if Microcenter will get these, and if so, what they'd charge.


----------



## NutZInTheHead (Jul 5, 2013)

damn, that's roughly how much I spent on my whole intel gaming rig


----------



## FrustratedGarrett (Jul 5, 2013)

I wouldn't even pay $200 for it.


----------



## Andrei23 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, that sounds like such a good deal...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 5, 2013)

one sold over here last night on ebay apparently for £704

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMD-FX-95...MB-Cache-220W-TDP-CPU-Processor-/380670515374


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 5, 2013)

Are there any reason to get this over other things?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> one sold over here last night on ebay apparently for £704
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMD-FX-95...MB-Cache-220W-TDP-CPU-Processor-/380670515374



Wow that's $1058 someone wanted it bad.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Are there any reason to get this over other things?



Dont know as we don't know how it performs/overclocks yet. Afaik.

And are still people still thinking this is a CPU for the common folk? Good grief.


----------



## NeoXF (Jul 5, 2013)

Best "reviews" you'll see of these will be over at hwbot.org ...

Wonder if they could break 9GHz snapshot stable or ~8GHz bench stable...


----------



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> Dont know as we don't know how it performs/overclocks yet. Afaik.
> 
> And are still people still thinking this is a CPU for the common folk? Good grief.



Simulated (FX-8350 @ 5.00 GHz): http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FX-9590-CPU-257460/Tests/AMD-FX-9590-Centurion-Test-1073781/


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

thats a lot of money.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd take two 4770k instead for that price. Or four 8320's.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 5, 2013)

This reminds me of the AMD Phenom II 42 TWKR Black Edition


----------



## draecko (Jul 5, 2013)

ROFL, and how is this going to beat a i7-4930K?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 5, 2013)

draecko said:


> ROFL, and how is this going to beat a i7-4930K?



It's not supposed to. It's a one off chip Limited Edition chip, designed for breaking OC records. In 10 years time it'll be worth a fortune because you'll be one of the only ones with one.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2013)

Considering "good" i7-3770Ks tend to go around $5,000~$10,000, $900 is a good price.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Considering "good" i7-3770Ks tend to go around $5,000~$10,000, $900 is a good price.



What?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> What?



/irony


----------



## neko77025 (Jul 5, 2013)

NutZInTheHead said:


> damn, that's roughly how much I spent on my whole intel gaming rig



if you only spent 900.00 on a intel comp .. or any comp .. i would not call it a gaming rig lol


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't want to post just three letters so i made this little "intro". Ok, now i'm good to go: LOL!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> What?



Binned 3770K's go for 5-10K easily they are all over the place. These are pre-binned AMD chips and hopefully this preorder pricing is just ridiculous and we see a nice drop to common folk land.


----------



## jihadjoe (Jul 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Are there any reason to get this over other things?



Coz someone could be an AMD fanboy with $900 burning a hole in their pocket?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> Coz someone could be an AMD fanboy with $900 burning a hole in their pocket?



Heavily binned chips searching for a person to push them for a world record


----------



## Roph (Jul 5, 2013)

Eh, it's pretty low for them to claim it's a 5Ghz chip, when it only boosts up to 5Ghz. The 8320 isn't advertised as a 4Ghz chip, though it will boost to that.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Heavily binned chips searching for a person to push them for a world record



Glad to see somebody comprehends what this chip is for.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> What?



you can get good clockers for extra money. i know a dude here who was selling i5 2500ks for triple the price. he had a deal with a distributer.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

Roph said:


> Eh, it's pretty low for them to claim it's a 5Ghz chip, when it only boosts up to 5Ghz. The 8320 isn't advertised as a 4Ghz chip, though it will boost to that.



It's a PR thing, nothing like being first. 



RCoon said:


> Glad to see somebody comprehends what this chip is for.



Between that and pushing AMD's name all over the news. Which this chip is rather effective at. What's sad is there are still rumors this will be a further tweaked core vs just binning. It may actually be better clock for clock. Something like E0 vs C3 Phenoms.


----------



## blibba (Jul 5, 2013)

neko77025 said:


> if you only spent 900.00 on a intel comp .. or any comp .. i would not call it a gaming rig lol



Then I would not call you a gamer!

There are tonnes of games you can play on a $400 PC.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you can get good clockers for extra money. i know a dude here who was selling i5 2500ks for triple the price. he had a deal with a distributer.



Thanks for the explanation. I knew they existed just didn’t realize they were that much. Hopefully that is what going on here.  But shouldn’t they be more then? I guess we will see


----------



## Jorge (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope AMD sells everyone they can make...to people with WAY too much money! 

Me, I'll stick with an OC'd 4.6 GHz. FX-8350 that cost $200.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 5, 2013)

ehh what about the 9370


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder how further can you push this thing on custom lcs


----------



## badtaylorx (Jul 5, 2013)

So begs the age old question.

Why does a dog lick his balls???

*Because he can!!!*


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 5, 2013)

What a joke... can't believe there's fanboys out there with so little sense as to buy one of these at such a ridiculous price.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2013)

Some people on here have SLI'd Titans, now if that's not in the same league as this, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Hood (Jul 5, 2013)

It's not the initial price, it's the upkeep - your power bill will double, from running the CPU, and from the air conditioning working overtime to keep your house cool.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 5, 2013)

tigger said:


> Some people on here have SLI'd Titans, now if that's not in the same league as this, then I don't know what is.



At least the Titan is the fastest GPU out there. This 9590 will almost certainly get stomped by the much cheaper 3930k, possibly even the 4770k. The reason the Titan is overpriced is because AMD can't compete with it. The reason this CPU is overpriced is because ????? Seems to me just a way to badly rip off your less educated fans.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 5, 2013)

tigger said:


> Some people on here have SLI'd Titans, now if that's not in the same league as this, then I don't know what is.



These CPU's are for 'uber' overclocking if what people on here are saying is correct - and i have no reason to believe they are not.

The Titan is absolutely not for 'uber' overclocking due to the Kepler voltage limits.

They are totally different sports, let alone leagues.  Titan is the fastest performing single gpu, this is not expected to be the fastest performing cpu.

I bought a Titan, I certainly wouldn't buy this (I'm not a pro-overclocker).  But I understand it's merits.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 5, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> These CPU's are for 'uber' overclocking if what people on here are saying is correct - and i have no reason to believe they are not.



Is there any evidence for this? I've not paid close attention to this release other than to giggle at the silly pricing so I might have missed something important, but I've not come across any verified evidence of it being a meaningfully better overclocker than the 83xx chips.


----------



## arbiter (Jul 5, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> These CPU's are for 'uber' overclocking if what people on here are saying is correct - and i have no reason to believe they are not.
> 
> The Titan is absolutely not for 'uber' overclocking due to the Kepler voltage limits.
> 
> ...



I don't think it will overclock very well, 10% max considering its overclocked a lot as it is. 220watts is already insane amount power.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 5, 2013)

tigger said:


> Some people on here have SLI'd Titans, now if that's not in the same league as this, then I don't know what is.



If they have 3x1600p or even 1440p monitors is understandable, otherwise HELL NO.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 5, 2013)

arbiter said:


> I don't think it will overclock very well, 10% max considering its overclocked a lot as it is. 220watts is already insane amount power.



The idea is high leakage for N2 cooling


----------



## vega22 (Jul 5, 2013)

i cant get over the fact that so many people on here are missing the point of this so badly...

what happened to the good ole days when every day would show us a new thread where someone had wrecked a socket with too much ky jelly or soldered a volt mod wrong and blew the ram chips off the pcb when they turned it on :|


----------



## d1nky (Jul 5, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> what happened to the good ole days when every day would show us a new thread where someone had wrecked a socket with too much ky jelly or soldered a volt mod wrong and blew the ram chips off the pcb when they turned it on



i would like to see more of that, and tbh less wibbly wobbly woo of 'those volts are too high'

and AMD havent even updated their cpu family on their website.....


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

neko77025 said:


> if you only spent 900.00 on a intel comp .. or any comp .. i would not call it a gaming rig lol



i call a 3570k and dual 660s to be a pretty awesome gaming rig.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2013)

Atleast this is cheaper and faster than a 2005 released Pentium IV EE (which costed 1K +)


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 5, 2013)

yea... and that was BEFORE the economy tanked... when the dollar was worth more.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2013)

For a chip to be able to withstand 220W for 24/7 use is actually pretty incredible. Try pushing 220W through IVB or Haswell. 

However, TDP isn't power drawn...it's max cooling needed. So we could say that rather than a 130W cooler for FX-8350, these new chips need a 220W cooler.

And just for the record, my 8350 can do 5.0 GHz just fine. And at stock, it draws more power at times than that 130W...I recorded 154W, actually. So these chips could potentially draw even more...but I don't think they will.

They've had probably well over a year of possible time spent binning to find these chips, they could be chips that pull <150W, for all we know. I'm hoping AMD will send me one for review purposes...


----------



## Ebo (Jul 5, 2013)

I will buy it just because i can


----------



## Rowsol (Jul 5, 2013)

If they sell 1 of these, that will be 1 too many.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 5, 2013)

i now play a game with myself on threads like these, 

i read the comment then try guess what system they have then check system specs....

usually right.... i win a lot lol


----------



## nt300 (Jul 5, 2013)

The prices are a joke right


----------



## neko77025 (Jul 5, 2013)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> i call a 3570k and dual 660s to be a pretty awesome gaming rig.



ok .. so that is 640.00 .. you now have 260 to spend on monitor, HD/SSD, RAM, OS, PSU, Case, keyboard/mouse.

and who in their right mind would spend 400 -500 on 2x 660s vs A 400 -500 solo card.

I guess peoples standers of gaming comp are wicked low.

For Me ..gaming means 1920x1080+ , 60FPS+ High Qualty settings, SSD (for load times) 8+ GB DRR / 64bit OS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2013)

I miss AMD, I hope they pull the rabbit out of the hat this time


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> I wonder how further can you push this thing on custom lcs



Probably not very far this is rumored to be a high leakage part designed entirely to overclock higher at lower temps with more voltage.







Low ASIC quality would be the same idea as a high leakage CPU, while a low leakage CPU would be the same as a high ASIC quality chip. Both have their place.



BigMack70 said:


> What a joke... can't believe there's fanboys out there with so little sense as to buy one of these at such a ridiculous price.



There are fanboys out there that had a 3770K and purchased the latest and greatest 4770K as well. The massive 5~10% unnoticeable in any application increase must really be worth it!



Hood said:


> It's not the initial price, it's the upkeep - your power bill will double, from running the CPU, and from the air conditioning working overtime to keep your house cool.



You are quite full of it right now. At $ .08 kwh I feel like this extra 100W worth of CPU *TDP* will be fine. Mind you video cards broke into the 200w arena in the GTX4X0 time frame and haven't gone back since. Did everyone's power bill and cooling costs double back then as well or are you just making a mountain out of a mole hill?



arbiter said:


> I don't think it will overclock very well, 10% max considering its overclocked a lot as it is. 220watts is already insane amount power.



10% vs stock on air/water cooling? Sure. You have no idea what this CPU was designed for. Take it and stick some LN2 on top and you will start to get the idea. This isn't a "consumer" CPU, this is a one off buy me to overclock on LN2 chip.



suraswami said:


> Atleast this is cheaper and faster than a 2005 released Pentium IV EE (which costed 1K +)



Don't forget the subsequent Pentium D EE which didn't even offer virtualization. Both of those mind you consumed more power than the AMD alternative, performed worse in *all* occasions, yet those owners weren't "fanboys". Weird how when AMD releases a CPU that draws more power, yet has notable returns depending on application it is ostracized. At least when I purchase an unlocked AMD CPU I can run a VM on it correctly.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

neko77025 said:


> ok .. so that is 640.00 .. you now have 260 to spend on monitor, HD/SSD, RAM, OS, PSU, Case, keyboard/mouse.
> 
> and who in their right mind would spend 400 -500 on 2x 660s vs A 400 -500 solo card.
> 
> ...



well, lets see, i got the 660s for 185 apiece, and when running in sli, they outperform a 680. they can push any game at 60 fps at 1080p. so, the 370 dollar configuration easily outperforms the 500 dollar option 
so, that was $800 for the two gpus, the core i5, the motherboard, and a 16 GB ram kit. and an extra 100 for a nice 80 plus gold psu. I already had a keyboar/mouse/case/harddrive/os. 
point is, not everyone needs a $2000 machine to play pc games. 

a single 660 is fine for most games at 1080p. unless you insist on using MSAA, when FXAA works great at 1080p and higher, while not taxing the gpu. for instance, battlefield 3 at ultra, using fxaa at 1080p, 61 fps. sli'd 660s can handle anything on the market at the moment, especially when oc'd.


----------



## riffraffy (Jul 5, 2013)

$910.99 Thats still cheaper then a Sandy 3960x at $1,069.99 for 3.3ghz !....Yeah I know apples to oranges .


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> well, lets see, i got the 660s for 185 apiece, and when running in sli, they outperform a 680. they can push any game at 60 fps at 1080p. so, the 370 dollar configuration easily outperforms the 500 dollar option
> so, that was $800 for the two gpus, the core i5, the motherboard, and a 16 GB ram kit. and an extra 100 for a nice 80 plus gold psu. I already had a keyboar/mouse/case/harddrive/os.
> point is, not everyone needs a $2000 machine to play pc games.
> 
> a single 660 is fine for most games at 1080p. unless you insist on using MSAA, when FXAA works great at 1080p and higher, while not taxing the gpu. for instance, battlefield 3 at ultra, using fxaa at 1080p, 61 fps. sli'd 660s can handle anything on the market at the moment, especially when oc'd.



Yea and I have a $50 CPU playing those same games at higher resolution and higher settings. WTF is your point? Same price BTW


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Yea and I have a $50 CPU playing those same games at higher resolution and higher settings. WTF is your point? Same price BTW



i was just pointing out to neko that a 900 dollar gaming pc is quite feasable.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> i was just pointing out to neko that a 900 dollar gaming pc is quite feasable.



That's nice a $2400 one is as well. To bad this CPU isn't aimed at a gaming PC and rather a benchstation. So you point doesn't matter.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> That's nice a $2400 one is as well. To bad this CPU isn't aimed at a gaming PC and rather a benchstation. So you point doesn't matter.



what $2400 machine are you going on about? besides, the point I was making is that one doesnt NEED to spend a ton on a machine. they can, but dont have to. that point makes perfect sense.


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2013)

Most folks who are going to be clocking these chips will be sponsored by AMD to do so and get them for free.

I don't care how much money someone has, you don't make money by wasting it on overpriced items.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

nt300 said:


> The prices are a joke right



I wish. I could see this thing going for, say, $350 with a watercooler included. but 900 is just plain crazy.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> There are fanboys out there that had a 3770K and purchased the latest and greatest 4770K as well. The massive 5~10% unnoticeable in any application increase must really be worth it!



The difference is that, assuming those folks sold their 3770k setup, it probably cost them a couple hundred bucks max for the upgrade, and that upgrade is competitive for its price, even though it's unnecessary. Upgrade from an 8350 to this and you're talking about dropping ~$700 for a chip that isn't competitive for its price point and isn't a meaningful upgrade... it's just silliness.

There's no way this chip will even be competitive with the 3930k, and the 3930k is $300+ cheaper. It's insane. 

I can understand buying it if you're a competitive overclocker - because let's face it, value doesn't matter in that equation - but other than that, you would have to be a die hard AMD fanboy and have no financial sense to buy this.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> The difference is that, assuming those folks sold their 3770k setup, it probably cost them a couple hundred bucks max for the upgrade, and that upgrade is competitive for its price, even though it's unnecessary. Upgrade from an 8350 to this and you're talking about dropping ~$700 for a chip that isn't competitive for its price point and isn't a meaningful upgrade... it's just silliness.
> 
> There's no way this chip will even be competitive with the 3930k, and the 3930k is $300+ cheaper. It's insane.
> 
> I can understand buying it if you're a competitive overclocker - because let's face it, value doesn't matter in that equation - but other than that, you would have to be a die hard AMD fanboy and have no financial sense to buy this.



$700 for an upgrade you sure its not just $200 for the cpu to drop into the last gen of boards? 890fx supports vishera just fine.


----------



## riffraffy (Jul 5, 2013)

blibba said:


> Then I would not call you a gamer!
> 
> There are tonnes of games you can play on a $400 PC.



True that , but by gamer I don't think he means mahjong . I always thought real gamers spend $900.00 on SLI or crossfire alone . But u are right Minecraft plays fine on a $400.00 PC .


----------



## NC37 (Jul 5, 2013)

Biggest fail of the year. Releasing a $200 CPU for $900+.

Guess thats a good thing AMD. I mean, EA has won golden poo for two years and that bad publicity hasn't hurt them much.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 5, 2013)

NC37 said:


> Biggest fail of the year. Releasing a $200 CPU for $900+.
> 
> Guess thats a good thing AMD. I mean, EA has won golden poo for two years and that bad publicity hasn't hurt them much.



A $200 CPU won't break the current 8.6GHz world record again on liquid. I'm sure there are plenty of groups waiting to break 9GHz with this CPU and would pay a mere $900 for the big payday they'll get from sponsors after.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 5, 2013)

riffraffy said:


> True that , but by gamer I don't think he means mahjong . I always thought real gamers spend $900.00 on SLI or crossfire alone . But u are right Minecraft plays fine on a $400.00 PC .



only the ones with a ton of money spend 900 bucks on graphics. a $150 gtx 650ti boost can play almost anything.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2013)

riffraffy said:


> True that , but by gamer I don't think he means mahjong . I always thought real gamers spend $900.00 on SLI or crossfire alone . But u are right Minecraft plays fine on a $400.00 PC .



A real gamer will play games on whatever they have, they don't care if they have to turn down the settings, they'll just play the games.  The fact that you only have a $400 rig doesn't make you not a real gamer, the fact that you think you need a $900 rig makes you not a real gamer.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

NC37 said:


> Biggest fail of the year. Releasing a $200 CPU for $900+.
> 
> Guess thats a good thing AMD. I mean, EA has won golden poo for two years and that bad publicity hasn't hurt them much.



It's not released yet this a *presales*. MSRP has not been announced yet and there is an almost $100 variation in presale prices. That should be a big fat look at me.


----------



## riffraffy (Jul 5, 2013)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> only the ones with a ton of money spend 900 bucks on graphics. a $150 gtx 650ti boost can play almost anything.



Gaming boards from Asus and the like run $300.00 to $400.00 with 4 slots of PCI.2 or PCI.3 and sometimes more and today on Newegg there are 10 different 7990s with the cheapest being $899.99 .Yes you can only use one card but why buy a gaming board . I don't know who these people are but if they are making it it's because people are buying it. I think it's all overkill in fact with i3 and i5 some gamers are actually paying more for GPU than CPU and getting good results .


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

I cannot currently select these links due to being on a .gov computer that doens't like "webads" anyone want to verify these?











I may order a 9370 if it's only $320 at release that's really not that bad of a price.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I cannot currently select these links due to being on a .gov computer that doens't like "webads" anyone want to verify these?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture.png
> 
> ...



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...BTkwCjCECjCE&gclid=CMjH0ti3mbgCFQ9eQgodXUQArw


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Not listed



I wonder if the prices are still correct, that would throw a good sized wrench into the mix with the 9370.



Jetster said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...BTkwCjCECjCE&gclid=CMjH0ti3mbgCFQ9eQgodXUQArw



ordering  thanks


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I cannot currently select these links due to being on a .gov computer that doens't like "webads" anyone want to verify these?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture.png
> 
> ...



yup, price seems correct for the 9370 and it allowed me to add to cart and ready for checkout


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2013)

I corrected myself

Here is the other 9590

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...BTkwCjCECjCE&gclid=CO-CqPy3mbgCFU_ZQgodQxUAVw


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

suraswami said:


> yup, price seems correct for the 9370 and it allowed me to add to cart and ready for checkout



ordered $354 shipped with tax.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> ordered



yay 

let the A^* burning session begin for the 9370


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

suraswami said:


> yay
> 
> let the A^* burning session begin for the 9370



I'm still deployed so it will be a little while


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 6, 2013)

first is that can beat some good basic i7 like 3930k or even 3770k ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2013)

And on top of that you will have to spend another $20+ due to increase power consumption per month..


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> first is that can beat some good basic i7 like 3930k or even 3770k ?



Toss a non-single threaded app up against the 8350 and it competes/beats with the 3770K.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> And on top of that you will have to spend another $20+ due to increase power consumption per month..



No you don't (at least in the US) .08-.12kwh. Means under 100% load for 8-12 hours a day you might see a major difference.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Toss a non-single threaded app up against the 8350 and it competes/beats with the 3770K.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't (at least in the US) .08-.12kwh. Means under 100% load for 8-12 hours a day you might see a major difference.



At $0.12/kwh, assuming about a 100w difference in power consumption and 8 hours of use a day, it works out to about $3 a month extra.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> At $0.12/kwh, assuming about a 100w difference in power consumption and 8 hours of use a day, it works out to about $3 a month extra.



Wow that's a lot lets make a huge deal out of a possible $3 a month ($36 in an entire year).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> At $0.12/kwh, assuming about a 100w difference in power consumption and 8 hours of use a day, it works out to about $3 a month extra.



You will need to crunch and fold pretty hard for that 100w.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> $700 for an upgrade you sure its not just $200 for the cpu to drop into the last gen of boards? 890fx supports vishera just fine.


If they release this cpu at $850+ I am counting that as a roughly $700 upgrade from bulldozer / piledriver


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> If they release this cpu at $850+ I am counting that as a roughly $700 upgrade from bulldozer / piledriver



$350 for the 9370 do you need that 300 gimmick mhz?


----------



## arbiter (Jul 6, 2013)

riffraffy said:


> $910.99 Thats still cheaper then a Sandy 3960x at $1,069.99 for 3.3ghz !....Yeah I know apples to oranges .



Yea But that 3690x is a 6 core part that would be faster on top of almost 100 less watt TDP. heck even going with a 3930k which is same TDP part and half the price would be faster then both these AMD's


----------



## Jorge (Jul 6, 2013)

There is no reason why AMD should not cash in just like Intel does - on the clueless.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> $350 for the 9370 do you need that 300 gimmick mhz?



Im already there for half that cash so ill wait on steamier options.
You getting a crazy special cdawall? Be nice to see what a tpuer could do with one.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im already there for half that cash so ill wait on steamier options.
> You getting a crazy special cdawall? Be nice to see what a tpuer could do with one.



Just the standard 9370 it's going to have DICE on it when I get back home so we will see how it does. Hopefully I don't kill my motherboard this time.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Just the standard 9370 it's going to have DICE on it when I get back home so we will see how it does. Hopefully I don't kill my motherboard this time.



pretty please post pics in the extreme oc thread!

i know it will be a lil while but ill wait lol


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> $350 for the 9370 do you need that 300 gimmick mhz?



I wasn't talking about the 9370, nor was this article. That's a different discussion.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jorge said:


> There is no reason why AMD should not cash in just like Intel does - on the clueless.



comeon you know youre intel.

wheres your specs at huh?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 6, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> comeon you know youre intel.
> 
> wheres your specs at huh?







d1nky said:


> i now play a game with myself on threads like these,
> 
> i read the comment then try guess what system they have then check system specs....
> 
> usually right.... i win a lot lol



nuff said!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I wasn't talking about the 9370, nor was this article. That's a different discussion.



Of course your not because it doesn't fit into your conclusion. Let me reiterate this again. The FX 9590 is not a consumer level processor, it is designed like the AMD TWKR chip was, the ONLY goal for the 9590 was to have the first 5ghz processor and likely to break the 9ghz barrier.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Of course your not because it doesn't fit into your conclusion. Let me reiterate this again. The FX 9590 is not a consumer level processor, it is designed like the AMD TWKR chip was, the ONLY goal for the 9590 was to have the first 5ghz processor and likely to break the 9ghz barrier



but has it been publisiced as a one-off golden chip?!

tbh im still sceptical, this is the third pricing for the 9*** chips. and nothing has hit the headlines of it coming out or results/benches - a grand opening!

i cant wait for people to get these and post results, because im fed up of my lackluster 8350 and am really tempted to build a new rig (intel maybe) or upgrade to said 9***


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 7, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Of course your not because it doesn't fit into your conclusion. Let me reiterate this again. The FX 9590 is not a consumer level processor, it is designed like the AMD TWKR chip was, the ONLY goal for the 9590 was to have the first 5ghz processor and likely to break the 9ghz barrier.



My conclusion is that the 9590 is priced like a joke and anyone who buys one with their own money should be ashamed. Explanations for the joke don't change that it's a joke.

I dunno why you're trying to broaden the discussion out with me in particular, because I don't think there's much interesting to talk about with the rest of this CPU lineup.


----------



## Intel God (Jul 7, 2013)

Waiting for the first post of a 9590 owner asking why his chip is slower then a 3930K even tho it costs more


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

Intel God said:


> Waiting for the first post of a 9590 owner asking why his chip is slower then a 3930K even tho it costs more



just like wasting money on a cpu when ya would do the same on either regardless of performance..........


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> but has it been publisiced as a one-off golden chip?!
> 
> tbh im still sceptical, this is the third pricing for the 9*** chips. and nothing has hit the headlines of it coming out or results/benches - a grand opening!
> 
> i cant wait for people to get these and post results, because im fed up of my lackluster 8350 and am really tempted to build a new rig (intel maybe) or upgrade to said 9***



As you can see the 9370 is pretty normal pricing for that style chip. Out of curiosity what's lackluster about your 8350? overclock or are you actually seeing performance issues?



BigMack70 said:


> My conclusion is that the 9590 is priced like a joke and anyone who buys one with their own money should be ashamed. Explanations for the joke don't change that it's a joke.
> 
> I dunno why you're trying to broaden the discussion out with me in particular, because I don't think there's much interesting to talk about with the rest of this CPU lineup.



You can order them for $828 off of tiger right now. My 9370 has already shipped off of the same site they are out or tiger messed up.

It is going to be a rare chip. There wont be a million of them.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 7, 2013)

Intel God said:


> Waiting for the first post of a 9590 owner asking why his chip is slower then a 3930K even tho it costs more


Now that would be an idiot worth laughing At.
Just like the guys nemesis ,moaning his I7 won't even do 7 ghz mever mind 9 ,,clarify your mind , I will , these are not for you if system cooling is passive To You or you don't need gloves to oc.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

my 8350 isnt a good overclocker, needs 1.52v for 4.7/4.8 prime stable

saying that tho 1.6v kicks out about the same heat as 1.5v

im contemplating one of these chips and selling mine, but ill wait to see reviews/results first!

and ive always been curious of extreme overclocking..............LOL


----------



## NeoXF (Jul 7, 2013)

Intel God said:


> Waiting for the first post of a 9590 owner asking why his chip is slower then a 3930K even tho it costs more



As opposed to people paying 50-60% more on a i7-3770K than a FX-8350, while it being nowhere near that much faster and even slower in some cases, right?


----------



## arbiter (Jul 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Toss a non-single threaded app up against the 8350 and it competes/beats with the 3770K.





NeoXF said:


> As opposed to people paying 50-60% more on a i7-3770K than a FX-8350, while it being nowhere near that much faster and even slower in some cases, right?



Not sure where you guys get your info from, but any program that uses 1-7 threads, 3770k wins easy. even 8 threaded app's 8350 at best matches 3770k.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2013)

arbiter said:


> Not sure where you guys get your info from, but any program that uses 1-7 threads, 3770k wins easy. even 8 threaded app's 8350 at best matches 3770k.



Its still a toss up with less than 8 threads depending on coding. It is also doing it at half the cost.


----------



## Intel God (Jul 8, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> As opposed to people paying 50-60% more on a i7-3770K than a FX-8350, while it being nowhere near that much faster and even slower in some cases, right?



Are you serious? You cant even make that comparison

4770K - 8350 is a 150 dollar difference
9590 to 4770K is a 480 dollar difference


----------



## arbiter (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Its still a toss up with less than 8 threads depending on coding. It is also doing it at half the cost.



No its not even close on anything with less then 8 threads, its hand down the intel that stomps AMD cpu.



NeoXF said:


> As opposed to people paying 50-60% more on a i7-3770K than a FX-8350, while it being nowhere near that much faster and even slower in some cases, right?



You do realize that less programs being used, are able to thread up to all 8 cores of an 8350, performance diff grows for intel side? 1-4 its all Intel, 5-8 gap does start to close for AMD as it gets close to 8. Throw on top of power consumption being a bit lower on intel.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nuff said!



lmao, ohwell Im glad AMD is pushing something in the Uber Market like how Intel did with the P4EE, AMD is moving forward Intel seems to not be doing much- Moving to haswell would be a waste for those with skt 1155.

Piledriver proved to be enough of a gain in performance for majority of bulldozer users to switch. Steamroller should be a good chip architecturally


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2013)

arbiter said:


> No its not even close on anything with less then 8 threads, its hand down the intel that stomps AMD cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that less programs being used, are able to thread up to all 8 cores of an 8350, performance diff grows for intel side? 1-4 its all Intel, 5-8 gap does start to close for AMD as it gets close to 8. Throw on top of power consumption being a bit lower on intel.



That must be why there are applications that the fx4300/6300 are competitive with the 3570k. That cool all research I have done is wrong and you are always correct. With your 37 posts of pro-intel banter and 4770k god forbid an amd outperforms that.


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Getting mighty tired of all the bickering, mostly the pro-Intel people.

Every processor has its place. This one, as others have said, is not intended to be a mainstream processor.



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> My 9370 has already shipped off of the same site they are out or tiger messed up.


I am envious. I would imagine they messed up since it's not even going to a product page now.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to put this in my asrock 970 extreme 4. You guys think that my amd stock cooler will be enough?


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

james888 said:


> I want to put this in my asrock 970 extreme 4. You guys think that my amd stock cooler will be enough?



Yes, as long as you live here.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Yes, as long as you live here.
> http://images.nationalgeographic.co...-adelie-penguins-antarctica_34421_600x450.jpg



I'm in luck.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Getting mighty tired of all the bickering, mostly the pro-Intel people.
> 
> Every processor has its place. This one, as others have said, is not intended to be a mainstream processor.
> 
> ...



Yea I noticed the pages stopped working I wonder if they ran out of chips already?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Yea I noticed the pages stopped working I wonder if they ran out of chips already?



Hold onto your pants norris mcwhertor the records on its way , oh and put some gloves on its chilli as feck ere


----------

